# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  كواليس برنامج قهوتنا

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
برنامج قهوتنا برنامج من اعداد وانتاجي سيبث في رمضان القادم علي شاشه قوون الفضائيه 
فكره البرنامج انو برنامج يعالج مشاكل المجتمع السوداني عن طريق الدوبيت والرباعيات بيقوم بتقديم البرنامج الشاعربشري ابراهيم والشاعره نضال الحاج 
ويقوم باخراج البرنامج الاستاذ عبد الرحمن سوركتي 
يلا ارحكم نديكم صور من كواليس البرنامج


ديل بشري ونضال في مكان التصوير  


*

----------


## الشمشار

*ودي صوره لي احمد ود الصديق  وبشري احمد ود الصديق ده عازف الربابه في البرنامج  ويظهر في الصوره ديسك  الاخراج


*

----------


## الشمشار

*ودي صوره تجمع ثلاثي البرنامج احمد  ود الصديق ونضال وبشري والمصور في كاميرا 2 عبد الرحمن الامين 


ملحوظه البرنامج يصور بثلاثه كاميرات وياتي يوميا عقب الافطار علي شاشه قوون 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وده رابط البرنامج علي فيس بوك حبابكم  الف 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/218734458164609
ودي صوره  جزء من طاقم البرنامج 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سنتابع باذن الله يا شمشار ونديك راينا في البرنامج بس عندنا سؤال واحد 
ما لقيت الا قناة فووووووووووووول دي عشان تعمل فيها برنامجك ده 
الله يكون في العون 

شعب المريخ بيكره قناة فوووووووووول الا لمن تجيب مباراة للمريخ بس بنفتحها 

لكن عشانك حا نتفرج على البرنامج 

صراحة مجهود جبار تستحق عليه الشكر الكتير وملامح نجاح البرنامج باينة من اولها 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

سنتابع باذن الله يا شمشار ونديك راينا في البرنامج بس عندنا سؤال واحد 
ما لقيت الا قناة فووووووووووووول دي عشان تعمل فيها برنامجك ده 
الله يكون في العون 

شعب المريخ بيكره قناة فوووووووووول الا لمن تجيب مباراة للمريخ بس بنفتحها 

لكن عشانك حا نتفرج على البرنامج 

صراحة مجهود جبار تستحق عليه الشكر الكتير وملامح نجاح البرنامج باينة من اولها 




هههههههههههه كنت متوقع منك او من اي عضو يعترض علي قناه قوون لكن انا لامن مشيت مشيت بفهم اني ما اشتغل برنامج رياضي لاسباب عده لكن انا لا ادخل العواطف في عملي انا عندي رساله بوصلها باي وسيله المهم الهدف انو الرساله تصل وتصلح المجتمع 
اشكرك علي كلامك الجميل في حقي ويارب البرنامج يحظي بالنجاح 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*   بالتوفيق يا شمشار 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

   بالتوفيق يا شمشار 



الله يعزك ياباشا ربي يخليك
*

----------


## ابولين

*بالتوفيق ياشمشرة نتمني ان تكون نسبة المشاهدة لبرنامجك كاسحة وانا اول المتابعين باذن الله 00 هاك الجدعة دي 00 الشم خوخت وبردن ليالي الحرة 00 والبراق برق من منا جاب القرة شوف عيني الصقير بجناحة كفت الفرة تلقاها ام خدود الليلة مرقت برة 000 بالتوفيق استاذ معاوية
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق يا استاذ معاوية و باذن الله سنتابع البرنامج علي قناة فوول 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*سنتابع وفي النفس شيء من حتي لك التحية الاخ الكريم شمشمار
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وده بقيه الطاقم الزول الشايل الشريط ده الشمشار ههههههههههههه 

عذرا بقيه الصور بعدين عشان طالع اصور برنامجي الاخر علي قناه قوون برنامج
قومه وقعده 
تقديم اسراء بابكر حمد ونعمه عثمان 
اعداد وانتاج واخراج معاويه قمر الشريف 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ربنا يوفق يا شمشار .. وعشانك يا حبيب ح ابرمج قناة فووول دى فى الديجتال واح افتحها زمن برنامجك بس ..
الا قول لى دحين برنامجك دا ما فيهو جوائز ( من دور لى رادى ):mat:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياشمشره ياحبيب
صراحة قناة قوون في البرامج غير الرياضية ناجحة جدا ومهنية بدون مجاملة
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*بالتوفيق ياشمشار والغاية تبرر الوسيلة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق ياشمشره وربنا يبلغنا رمضان
تخريمه
برنامجك دا اوع زمنو يكون مع السر قدور هههههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

*                      موفق يا شمشرة 


بس فنجان الفطور رسلو لي في الخاص
 هههههههههههه
*

----------

